# Probiotics without Inulin



## clack013

I started taking culturelle a few days ago (1 pill a day as suggested). I have felt bloating, gas, and some diarrhea. I researched what is in culturelle and it was said that inulin is in it althought on my package I cannot find it listed. It also says that it has small traces of whey and casein proteins which I am nervous about because I am lactose intolerant and try to avoid whey casein etc whenever possible. I have read that with culturelle you can be worse before you are better so I am planning on continuing it for a few more days, but I am interested in finding a back up plan. Does anyone know of any probiotics that do not contain Inulin (I have read that inulin is a problem for some and can cause diarrhea). Also are there any probiotics that don't make you worse before you are better? I am pretty sure that PB8 contains inulin also but anyone who is knowledgeable with probiotics please help. I want to try florastor at some point but I am going on vacation soon and will be drinking alcohol which supposedly kills the florastor.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Align lists some milk proteins in it, but says lactose freeLactobacillus likes to grow on milk so some may use milk products in the growth media. Having milk proteins in it does not mean it contains lactose as they can purify the proteins and use just them. When they have warnings it is for people who are allergic to milk proteins. Those can have an effect with trace amounts. It usually takes a few grams of lactose to cause a reaction as that is about how much gas is produced from it, not an allergy like milk proteins.Digestive advantage doesn't have that warning and does not have inulin. I looked at the ingredients for culturelle and DA-IBS and they both have microcrystalline cellulose. This is not inulin, but is similar. I do not know if culturelle had inulin in the past. If they put it in there now they have to list it now.K.


----------



## Trino

To back up Kathleen's info. I would also add that Digestive Advantage doesn't seem to make me feel any worse when I first go on it. It was the first probiotic I stumbled across and it worked pretty well right out of the box. Then I tried it again two weeks ago in the chewable form and again didn't experience much in the way of transition problems. The same goes for Align when I used it a while back. I must say though that they kind of let me down on a vacation; that can be tough because the food is different, it's hard to get meals at regular times etc. Also the instructions for Culturelle, which I haven't used yet, say that you should do 2 a day when travelling (if you can bear that at this point I guess).


----------



## clack013

Thanks, both of you, for the information. That is very helpful. Also can I take digestive advantage with culturelle? Is Align available in stores or is it something I must purchase on the internet? Again, Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M.

You can have align sent to a pharmacy for pick up. It started internet only.http://www.aligngi.com has the info


----------

